# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة أثر : عائشة رضي الله عنها كانت تمسح النقود الذهبية بمنديل

## احمد ابو انس

عن  عائشة رضي الله عنها كانت تمسح النقود الذهبية بمنديل معطر بالمسك قبل اخراجها للفقراء. 
ما صحة هذا الأثر؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لا يصح . والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وانظر أخي هذا :
هل كانت السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها تعطر الصدقة قبل أن تتصدق بها او تعطر النقود - ملتقى أهل الحديث

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بورك فيك أبا أنس .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل ثبت تعطير عائشة أم المؤمنين للنقود قبل التصدق بها وتصدق عمر الفاروق بالسكر

رقم الفتوى: 242086

السؤال
ما صحة هذه الروايات؟ كانت عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ تمسح النقود الذهبية بمنديل معطر بالمسك قبل إخراجها للفقراء ـ كان عمر بن الخطاب ـ رضي الله عنه ـ يتصدق بالسكر، لأنه يحبه، وحتى ينال فضل الله سبحانه وتعالى في قوله: لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون؟.
الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فأما أثر عمر فلم نقف عليه، وإنما وقفنا على أثر في تفسير ابن المنذر قال: حدثنا زكريا، قال: حدثنا عبيد الله بن محمد بن يزيد بن خنيش، قال: حدثني أبي، عن عبد العزيز، عن نافع، قال: كان عبد الله بن عمر يشتري السكر، فيتصدق به فنقول له: يا أبا عبد الرحمن لو اشتريت لهم بثمنه طعاما كان أنفع لهم من هذا، فيقول: إني أعرف الذي تقولون: ولكني سمعت الله، يقول : لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون ـ وإن ابن عمر يحب السكر. اهـ.
وانظر لمزيد الفائدة عما ورد عن السلف بخصوص الآية الكريمة فتوانا رقم: 195187.
وأما أثر عائشة: فلم نقف عليه فيما تحت أيدينا من المصادر.
والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=242086

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك .
وأثر ابن عمر أيضا فيه لين ، ليس بالقوي . فعبيد الله بن محمد ، وأبوه ، قال الحافظ في كل منهما : مقبول . وكذا عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد قال عنه : صدوق ربما وهم . والأقرب أنه ثقة لكنه يهم في بعض حديثه ، وَقَالَ ابْنُ حِبَّانَ: رَوَى عَنْ نَافِعٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ نُسْخَةً مَوْضُوْعَةً، وَكَانَ يُحَدِّثُ بِهَا تَوَهُّماً، لاَ تَعَمُّداً.قُلْ  ُ ( الذهبي في السير ) : الشَّأْنُ فِي صِحَّةِ إِسْنَادِهَا إِلَى عَبْدِ العَزِيْزِ، فَلَعَلَّهَا قَدْ أُدْخِلَتْ عَلَيْهِ.أهـ
والله أعلم .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

فتح الله عليك شيخنا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

للفائدة .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------

